# Its all so confusing??



## Emerald14 (May 23, 2007)

Thyroid cancer! 

I was diagnosed with cancer in September last year, I've since had two operations and my lovely dose of RAI! which I had back end of January.

My blood result had come back with result of FSH - 19.5 and FT4 - 3.5 what does this all mean my doctor was a little vauge, does this mean I am in a state of hypothroidism. I am still taking my meds.

Emy


----------



## paul (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi My Name Is Paul,
I Had Mythyroid Removed Because Of Ca Feb.16 07. 
Became Very Hypothroid Before Abalation. Tsh Was 176. 
I Would Continue To Question My Doctor About The Lab Results Until Its Clear In Your Mind What They Mean.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Emerald14 said:


> My blood result had come back with result of FSH - 19.5 and FT4 - 3.5 what does this all mean my doctor was a little vauge, does this mean I am in a state of hypothroidism. I am still taking my meds.
> 
> Emy


Hi there.

Can I assume that instead of "FSH" you meant "TSH"? If that's the case, your TSH indicated that you are still very hypothyroid and you need an increase in your replacement medication.

Also, do you have the range for your FT4? (It will generally be shown in parentheses next to your own result on your lab report.)


----------

